# Maiden Voyage Pics



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

We had a fantastic weekend! I love this new camper. Despite the non working fridge, everything was wonderful! I put ice packs in the fridge and we used it like a cooler for the weekend, the freezer was working fine. (more on that later.)

The king size bed is sooooooooo comfortable and I didn't even put a foam topper on it yet. Both Dh (6'5, 250lbs) and I slept very well and in fact slept till 10am which we never did on the Roo "mattress." The kids enjoyed their own bunks and it was nice not to hear, "she's touching me, he's hogging the bed," every two seconds. Tried out the shower, which had great pressure, but surprisingly no switch to cut the water while you washed. Will take care of that this next week (or am I missing something).

The outside stove came in handy to boil water for salt potatoes and mac & cheese. The A/C worked very well despite the 90 degree, very high humidity days. We did bring two small fans to sit at opposite ends of the camper to help with air circulation, especially since we normally sleep with fans at home with central A/C. Dog had plenty of room to roam at night too. Thankfully, he hasn't figured out how to hop on the couch onto our bed yet, but will curb that should he figure it out.

Water heater worked quick, outside sink was a nice bonus for cleaning the cast iron pots from the fire and I loved the quick setup and tear down!!

Here's some pictures:




































12 Year old son and dog watching the boats going by......awesome campground (State Park)








Daughter with hair stuck on coat hook, told her not to hang her head there!!!

Oh, the non working fridge!! Holman picked up the camper yesterday and towed it back to the dealership to get the fridge fixed. They are bringing it back by monday. Awesome customer service!!! The offered to do that before we left on our trip, but didn't want to take the chance, it was just a fridge.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Couldn't stand to see that 50+ Outbackers viewed this before me and didn't reply. Congratulations and glad you were able to overcome the refrigerator situation and get an enjoyable first outing in. Kudos to Holman for the exceptional customer service!!! May you enjoy lots more happy camping.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

That, my friend, is a beautiful rig.







Glad to see you are hooked like the rest of us. Start planning trip #2.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice







. Congrats!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

srwsr said:


> Couldn't stand to see that 50+ Outbackers viewed this before me and didn't reply. Congratulations and glad you were able to overcome the refrigerator situation and get an enjoyable first outing in. Kudos to Holman for the exceptional customer service!!! May you enjoy lots more happy camping.


About 85% of views are by non members that can't leave a comment until they join and some never do they just read and never post.

The shower head "should" have a button on the side or back for stopping the water flow.

As for the fridge, I really do want to hear about it as I have never heard of one where the freezer portion worked and the fridge did not. That combined with Holmans picking it up is another story that I have not heard much of before.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats...nice TT...but you call that a cooler????







LOL


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> About 85% of views are by non members that can't leave a comment until they join and some never do they just read and never post.


Thanks for pointing that out. I never realized that views by non-members were in those counts.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! I see some changes on the newer 250RS's - I like the fact that the awning is over BOTH doors and the nose is quite different. Nice!

Best of luck and Happy Camping!


----------



## Trevino4 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like fun!! We are new 250RS owners heading out on our first trip August 20th.

We are brand new RVers.....what are you pulling with?

Genny


----------



## Trackermi (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice looking rig.. I own the idential unit and tons of people commenting on it. Not to big and not to small . Just right. The kind slide is nice. We do get a little wiggle in the trailer so might need to find alternatvie stabalizer jacks. Also the power cord system will get swapped out for one that is a quick disconnect. I am tired of the cable thing already.

I look at my brother in laws outback and thier cable is slightly smaller in diameter and more elastic than mine but yet stil 10 AWG wire. Maybe I got a dud wire but I am tired of messing with tring to get it back into the compartment.

Other than that we love the trailer. You will enjoy it!



CampingRus said:


> We had a fantastic weekend! I love this new camper. Despite the non working fridge, everything was wonderful! I put ice packs in the fridge and we used it like a cooler for the weekend, the freezer was working fine. (more on that later.)
> 
> The king size bed is sooooooooo comfortable and I didn't even put a foam topper on it yet. Both Dh (6'5, 250lbs) and I slept very well and in fact slept till 10am which we never did on the Roo "mattress." The kids enjoyed their own bunks and it was nice not to hear, "she's touching me, he's hogging the bed," every two seconds. Tried out the shower, which had great pressure, but surprisingly no switch to cut the water while you washed. Will take care of that this next week (or am I missing something).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice pics, you said you went to a state park, but which one? My showerhead had a little cutoff button on the side, but when we cut it back on, got an initial blast of cold water for some unknown reason. Have since changed heads, which helped.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I must confess I was at least one of the views! So I beg your apology! HA!!

I have some extra time so I will comment as well.

_* NNNNIIICCCEEE!*_

There was another thread about roughing it.... Looks like your having a pretty tough time of it as well! I hope you can grin and bear it!!

Nice photos and with your hitch squared away (Looking good) and the refrigerator issue taken care of you'll have nothing to worry about except the melting frozen concoction in your hand!

Congrats!

Eric


----------

